# Project: Teaching Stream Sai // FIXED RECORDING + BRUSH SETTINGS UP !!!



## Keitara (Nov 13, 2015)

THE TEACHING STREAM WAS RECORDED! I forgot to record the first half of the "basics" lesson but everything else is on it!

TEACHING STREAM VIDEO ON YOUTUBE NOT AVAILABLE FOR US!(click me~)

TEACHING STREAM VIDEO ON YOUTUBE FIXED! AVAILABLE FOR US!(click me~)

 my brush settings
right-click on an empty field in the tool box and choose the corresponding tool for each brush setting.
The "density" of my brushes is not always 100% the same. I make it higher or lower depending on how much color I want the brush to make.

WATERCOLOR BRUSH: for blending & blurring


Spoiler












BRUSH: for painting (lineless). Hard brush


Spoiler











BRUSH: for very soft lining. I recommend using stabilizer S-3.


Spoiler











MARKER: for hair because of the slight "strings/lines" it creates along the color


Spoiler











BRUSH: for painting (lineless). Soft brush


Spoiler











AIR BRUSH: main brush for painting (lineless). 


Spoiler











WATERCOLOR BRUSH: for blending. I mainly use it for blending highlights in the eyes. 


Spoiler











BRUSH: for lining. Same lining brush used from the pro artist YAMIO. Middle-soft brush. I recommend using stabilizer S-3


Spoiler











BRUSH: for painting hair (lineless). Brush which creates slight "strings/lines" along with the color. 


Spoiler











MARKER: for solid shading. Simple but good. Blends only a very little. 


Spoiler











PENCIL/PEN: for crisp lining. Was a default tool in my SAI version but apparently others do not have it. Works very good without help of stabilizer. 


Spoiler











Besides these, you should also always utilize an air brush. 

Feel free to use my brush settings like you want, but it's better to find your own brushes to customize and stylize your artwork to your own needs.




Spoiler: OVER!



*UPDATES*
- THE DATE FOR THE STREAMS WILL BE 5th January 2016 around 9:00 pm CET
- added new teaching lesson category: drawing without tablet/with vectors
- everyone will be pm'd about the date once I decided on it.
- if anybody tells me how to record a stream and how to add undertitles to it, I will upload the streams as a video on Youtube.

*INTRODUCTION*

First off I'll explain why I'm starting with this.

I think it's not a secret anymore that there is a general complaint by whomever that the artists of TBT seem to lack quality in their drawings. I personally do not agree with this, but for the sake of getting rid of this complaint I'm starting this project called teaching stream! I've been confronted with this complaint since a long time, as I see my friends and other people getting bashed on one after another. As a witness of this vicious circle, I am tired of this and I want to stop it entirely.

I can't stand that people are permanently getting bashed on for their art which people worked hard for. I can only repeat myself that art is not just about high quality. If you think it's just not your taste, well okay. But it's not okay that you start insulting, you're hurting the feelings of the artist!!! 
Even when the artwork doesn't look good in the end, did you ever think about the fact that the artist maybe tried a lot and spend many hours on it but still failed in the end? It's okay to fail! Through failures humans learn and become better. I don't want anyone trampling on someone's hard efforts! 

Furthermore, art and personal affairs are 2 different things. If person xy is an One Piece die-hard-fan like I am myself, I won't get this fact mixed up with this person's art.

That being said, I will always support any artist out there as long as you try and have the willpower and I am very willing to help anyone with what I can no matter how "bad" this person otherwise may be.
This forum is important to me and I want all people to feel comfortable here :'>

*TEACHING STREAM*

So for the sake of helping people to improve and have a chance to get outta this vicious circle of bashing:
This teaching stream (for SAI only!) will feature lessons such as
(about anime & chibi art)
 -basics
 -tips and tricks
 -color schemes
 -base coloring
 - easy & advanced cel-shading
 - effects
 -placing shadows
 -basic backgrounds
- anatomy
- lining
- *NEW: *drawing without tablet/with vectors

 I want it to be interactive, which means I explain and show you how to do it while you are able to watch me and ask questions, and after that we will switch so that I watch you drawing and trying the just learned things out, so that I can see if you understood and use it the right way and correct you if needed.
 So please make sure that you can use join.me or a different streaming device (free on the Internet) and have enough time for the whole stream and drawing yourself.

I would prefer it if only SERIOUSLY interested artists are participating, because such a process needs a lot of time and preparation on my side as I am serious about this and I'd rather focus on the ones who need it more ^^ unfortunately I don't have endless time ;-;


if there are any other topics you would like to hear something about other than the ones mentioned above, let me know and I'll look if I can do something, though there are topics I'm not that confident in myself yet, but I will try my best!^^ 

I'm nowhere near high quality or perfect or whatever too but I do think that I can help others. I'm willing to share all of what I've learned up till now.
I'm actually too shy and clumsy for such streaming projects but I know that even if I myself mess up here and there I do not need to feel ashamed as we're all still learning, right? ^^

*If you're seriously interested in participating in the teaching stream for SAI (please read the descriptions about it first), please let me know and I'll start to set this up! 
*

Feel free to voice any suggestions for this project! Everyone is welcomed if you are serious about your art! 
I hope this is a good idea! I spent a lot of time thinking about this...^^


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow this sounds awesome - thanks for doing this! (Well if you do xD)

I may be getting SAI soon eek


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

senpai why
if its filled with people i cant have ur art all to myself! *goes into yandere mode*


----------



## Peebers (Nov 14, 2015)

aghhh this sounds so cool!! lots of people could learn, esp bc ur art is really good ;7; 

i want to join, but school and time and uggh 

fml


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


> aghhh this sounds so cool!! lots of people could learn, esp bc ur art is really good ;7;
> 
> i want to join, but school and time and uggh
> 
> fml



Haven't seen you in a while c: Welcome back!


----------



## Peebers (Nov 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Haven't seen you in a while c: Welcome back!



hi evvie!! missed youuu //even though we dont talk haha <3


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


> hi evvie!! missed youuu //even though we dont talk haha <3



Aha, not really lmao! Looking forward to seeing (and maybe ordering  ) some more of your art again! c:


----------



## Keitara (Nov 16, 2015)

Peebers said:


> aghhh this sounds so cool!! lots of people could learn, esp bc ur art is really good ;7;
> 
> i want to join, but school and time and uggh


my inner self would say... ABANDON SCHOOL, ART IS LIFE. But that's no good after all ;-;
Thank you! I'm glad you like the idea  Did you actually ever see the art piece for the trade I made for you? I commented the link to you on your dA profile but I never got any reaction from you I think ; o ;



MayorEvvie said:


> senpai why
> if its filled with people i cant have ur art all to myself! *goes into yandere mode*



ssshh you get extra lessons from me


----------



## himeki (Nov 16, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ssshh you get extra lessons from me


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

This does sound like a great idea, but sadly I don't have SAI.  Could any of the stuff in the streams be used for traditional drawings?


----------



## Keitara (Nov 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> This does sound like a great idea, but sadly I don't have SAI.  Could any of the stuff in the streams be used for traditional drawings?



sai can easily be found for free in the Internet
I'm glad you like the idea!  I'm afraid, no... probably only placing shadows and if I do it, proportions/anatomy :c
Oh I should probably add that these drawing lessons are mostly about anime art ; o ;


----------



## himeki (Nov 16, 2015)

Keitara said:


> sai can easily be found for free in the Internet
> I'm glad you like the idea!  I'm afraid, no... probably only placing shadows and if I do it, proportions/anatomy :c
> Oh I should probably add that these drawing lessons are mostly about anime art ; o ;



When will these beeeee?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

Keitara said:


> sai can easily be found for free in the Internet
> I'm glad you like the idea!  I'm afraid, no... probably only placing shadows and if I do it, proportions/anatomy :c
> Oh I should probably add that these drawing lessons are mostly about anime art ; o ;



Oh, OK. I haven't got a computer/laptop to use it on either ;-;


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh this sounds cool! Will probably drop in for the coloring tutorials!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

This sounds amazing!


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 16, 2015)

Is there a mac version of SAI? :3


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 16, 2015)

I'd be interested but... I can't afford Sai (i believe it's the expensive program...)

Edit:
Hm... Maybe i can find a free version? <:0 I really want to join


----------



## Keitara (Nov 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> When will these beeeee?


I don't know yet ; o ;



SuperStar2361 said:


> Oh, OK. I haven't got a computer/laptop to use it on either ;-;


Oh I'm afraid that it won't help much then, I'm sorry


Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Oh this sounds cool! Will probably drop in for the coloring tutorials!


I'm glad you like the idea!!  I actually planned to make it a whole packet ; o ; but I'm not sure yet?


ToxiFoxy said:


> This sounds amazing!


Thanks I'm glad you like it!! 


L CocoaBean said:


> Is there a mac version of SAI? :3


I don't think so but I'm not sure ; o ; maybe there are selfmade versions in the Internet?


EtchaSketch said:


> I'd be interested but... I can't afford Sai (i believe it's the expensive program...)
> Edit:
> Hm... Maybe i can find a free version? <:0 I really want to join


if you want to be a bad girl with me, pm me and I'll send you the magic ^^


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2015)

Keitara said:


> if you want to be a bad girl with me, pm me and I'll send you the magic ^^


am i the only one who paid for it.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 17, 2015)

There's a Mac version but it doesn't have pressure sensitivity. It's free and can be found on dA


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

This is an amazing idea, major kudos to Keitara for spearheading something like this.

I'd love to join but I guess I'll stick to my Photoshop. Meanwhile I'll let more people know about this who'd love to join this :')


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 17, 2015)

piichinu said:


> There's a Mac version but it doesn't have pressure sensitivity. It's free and can be found on dA



I downloaded it but it's not even working ;-;


----------



## piichinu (Nov 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I downloaded it but it's not even working ;-;



1. my mac is old and bad so it did that it just took a few tries
2. did you get the right version and make sure that its compatible with your mac 
3. link me to your download if none of the above explain anything


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2015)

piichinu said:


> 1. my mac is old and bad so it did that it just took a few tries
> 2. did you get the right version and make sure that its compatible with your mac
> 3. link me to your download if none of the above explain anything



I tried again and it did work ^^ 
Thanks for the help!

ps I love the pic in your sig


----------



## Keitara (Dec 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> am i the only one who paid for it.




yes you are. Because you're the only good girl on this world xD
don't join the evil side. Don't dirty your handssss



Aerate said:


> This is an amazing idea, major kudos to Keitara for spearheading something like this.
> 
> I'd love to join but I guess I'll stick to my Photoshop. Meanwhile I'll let more people know about this who'd love to join this :')



thank you I'm glad you like it  
I can understand that you would like to stick to your preferred program. To me, trying to understand Photoshop is like trying to understand Egyptian hieroglyphics so I can't do anything with it even though I have it ;-;
Thanks for spreading it!! It's very appreciated because my activity here is lacking ^^


----------



## cIementine (Dec 1, 2015)

this sounds like a lovely idea! can't believe I only just saw this thread.
good luck with your endeavours - i'm sure many will benefit from this!


----------



## ardrey (Dec 1, 2015)

Eyy I can't believe I just now saw this xD Wonderful idea!! I'd love to come watch as well. Or if you want, maybe I can help you plan a few lessons c:


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 1, 2015)

AWESOME! Please sign me up! I wanna learn how to use my SAI!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> am i the only one who paid for it.



Evvie ~ I paid for it too... LOL


----------



## Keitara (Dec 2, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> this sounds like a lovely idea! can't believe I only just saw this thread.
> good luck with your endeavours - i'm sure many will benefit from this!



I'm glad you like the idea!!  I hope so! I'm no good teacher but I try what I can ^^


ardrey said:


> Eyy I can't believe I just now saw this xD Wonderful idea!! I'd love to come watch as well. Or if you want, maybe I can help you plan a few lessons c:



THE HELL?! THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN LEARN FROM ME LOL!! XD You should lead the teaching streams, then I could learn too and I'm sure it would be 10 times more productive  Heh, I'm just joking I know you're too busy for that. I really appreciate your help with planning, but I didn't really start with planning yet because of exams. I was thinking of doing it during the Christmas / New Year holidays so I'd have more time for it. I think I'll be sending you some messages with questions or so around that time then if that's OK c:


aleshapie said:


> AWESOME! Please sign me up! I wanna learn how to use my SAI!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*signs you up* Thank you!!  I'll do my best to teach you, since you even paid for it xD
So many good souls rip


----------



## himeki (Dec 2, 2015)

/claps excitedly Xmas break is perfect for this! ^o^


----------



## ardrey (Dec 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I'm glad you like the idea!!  I hope so! I'm no good teacher but I try what I can ^^
> 
> 
> THE HELL?! THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN LEARN FROM ME LOL!! XD You should lead the teaching streams, then I could learn too and I'm sure it would be 10 times more productive  Heh, I'm just joking I know you're too busy for that. I really appreciate your help with planning, but I didn't really start with planning yet because of exams. I was thinking of doing it during the Christmas / New Year holidays so I'd have more time for it. I think I'll be sending you some messages with questions or so around that time then if that's OK c:
> ...



Sure thing~ I'll finally be free around that time as well :'D


----------



## Keitara (Dec 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> /claps excitedly Xmas break is perfect for this! ^o^





ardrey said:


> Sure thing~ I'll finally be free around that time as well :'D



ah I'm glad around Christmas / New Year sounds good! I think I will make that time official then! May I ask when the holidays start and end for you guys? Because I'm not sure if there are big differences between us ^^


----------



## himeki (Dec 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ah I'm glad around Christmas / New Year sounds good! I think I will make that time official then! May I ask when the holidays start and end for you guys? Because I'm not sure if there are big differences between us ^^



uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
do you mean officially or when i start being _ill_


----------



## ardrey (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm good from Dec 19 to Jan 10 c:


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2015)

ardrey said:


> I'm good from Dec 19 to Jan 10 c:



About the same, I think! ^.^


----------



## kelpy (Dec 2, 2015)

this sounds like a lovely idea. Sadly I don't have something like SAI but I've found ways to do some techniques in the dumb app I use. You've gotten past art from me (omg it's so cringeworthy. whenever I see my old art it makes me wanna cry) and it sucked. I've gotten much much better but I still avoid drawing certain things because I just can't get it to look right. Maybe watching pros like you will help?


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 4, 2015)

I am good just about any day. I am eastern US, or GMT -5.


----------



## ssvv227 (Dec 4, 2015)

*crawls in* you need to let me know when you do the stream because i'd like to sit in too xDDD <3


----------



## Luminescence (Dec 5, 2015)

Ooo this is such a sweet initiative! I'd have to re-download SAI and double-check schedules, but I'd def love to join. <3 Please let me know when you decide to host these!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 5, 2015)

Just downloaded some other program that's _similar_ to SAI, I guess :]
Let us know when you're gonna stream! super excited!


----------



## Keitara (Dec 5, 2015)

well my holidays start on 23rd.... I find it really rude that it's only one day before christmas... but what can I do -_-
so I assume that I will do the stream between christmas and new year or after new year.



Jellonoes said:


> this sounds like a lovely idea. Sadly I don't have something like SAI but I've found ways to do some techniques in the dumb app I use. You've gotten past art from me (omg it's so cringeworthy. whenever I see my old art it makes me wanna cry) and it sucked. I've gotten much much better but I still avoid drawing certain things because I just can't get it to look right. Maybe watching pros like you will help?



I'm glad you like the idea! 
Sadly though I'm not sure if my stream can help when you use apps ;-; but feel free to drop by! You're always welcome ^^
nah don't say that, I really like them though! I treasure all my precious received art 
I ain't a pro though xD If you want to watch real pros then I can give you the tip to try to catch Yamio's streams on dA or watch her speedpaints. 


ssvv227 said:


> *crawls in* you need to let me know when you do the stream because i'd like to sit in too xDDD <3


;O;
uhmmmmmmmmm
my teacher wants to get taught by me? There must be a mistake? ;O;
Seriously I'll never forget what you did for me  I was so blind back then about all the stiffness and unneccessary lines and stuff T_T



Luminescence said:


> Ooo this is such a sweet initiative! I'd have to re-download SAI and double-check schedules, but I'd def love to join. <3 Please let me know when you decide to host these!



I'm glad you likee 
 I'm not sure if I can even teach you something since you're really good already ;O; but sure I'll let you know if you'd like ; v ;



Jellonoes said:


> Just downloaded some other program that's _similar_ to SAI, I guess :]
> Let us know when you're gonna stream! super excited!


oh which program? ;O; Actually you can use SAI without tablet too. I have been drawing without tablet until February this year myself 

 I'll send everyone who wanted to participate a pm when the date is set!


----------



## ardrey (Dec 5, 2015)

Do you plan on speaking during these?


----------



## himeki (Dec 5, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Do you plan on speaking during these?



omg keitara's voice 
it'll be german accent and omg i love the way german accents sound PLS KEITARA ;-;


----------



## Keitara (Dec 5, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Do you plan on speaking during these?





MayorEvvie said:


> omg keitara's voice
> it'll be german accent and omg i love the way german accents sound PLS KEITARA ;-;



LOL WAIT WHAT??
you guys slow down lol! that would be super embarassing and my spoken english sucks...

I don't even have a mic or something so this is impossible anyways ; o;


----------



## himeki (Dec 5, 2015)

Keitara said:


> LOL WAIT WHAT??
> you guys slow down lol! that would be super embarassing and my spoken english sucks...
> 
> I don't even have a mic or something so this is impossible anyways ; o;



i guarantee that its better then my german in all forms


----------



## Goth (Dec 5, 2015)

I plan to see this because honestly I don't know how to digital even though I have sai already on my pc


----------



## Keitara (Dec 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i guarantee that its better then my german in all forms


take a video of you speaking German    PLEASE 
I won't laugh...maybe...  it's just that I think englishmen speaking german sounds... well xD



L o t t i e said:


> I plan to see this because honestly I don't know how to digital even though I have sai already on my pc



sure no problem!! You're very welcome to participate 


I've been thinking of adding lining&coloring without tablet to the lessons too! What do you guys think??


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 5, 2015)

Trying to tell my daughter she needs to get on your list to take part in watching these! Buuuut...she's 13...need I say more? She knows everything. LOL


----------



## himeki (Dec 5, 2015)

Keitara said:


> take a video of you speaking German    PLEASE
> I won't laugh...maybe...  it's just that I think englishmen speaking german sounds... well xD
> 
> 
> ...


NO LOL. I can't string a correct sentence other then "ich bin Evvie" lmaoooo
plus I can't pronounce


And YASSS I have a friend who might find that useful if she doesn't get a tablet for Christmas!!!


----------



## ardrey (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh ok  just thought it might be easier to explain things if you said it out loud. I'm sure your English sounds fantabulous ;D

Psst Evvie, dooo itttt


----------



## himeki (Dec 5, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Oh ok  just thought it might be easier to explain things if you said it out loud. I'm sure your English sounds fantabulous ;D
> 
> Psst Evvie, dooo itttt



nop nop nop


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

Keitara said:


> nah don't say that, I really like them though! I treasure all my precious received art
> I ain't a pro though xD If you want to watch real pros then I can give you the tip to try to catch Yamio's streams on dA or watch her speedpaints.



aw, thanks! I'm definitely better than the old freeb, though lol :]
You're totally a pro! <3 Yamio's pretty good but you're still a pro! And I'll definitely check her out, thank you.

btw the program I downloaded that's "kinda like" SAI, is FireAlpaca 
As much as I'd like to get a free copy of SAI, I'm uber lazy so I don't feel like hunting it down. Pretty sure FireAlpaca's simpler to understand, too.


edit:


MayorEvvie said:


> omg keitara's voice
> it'll be german accent and omg i love the way german accents sound PLS KEITARA ;-;


WAIT WAT KEITARA'S GERMAN OR SOMETHING??!
lol ;]


----------



## noizora (Dec 6, 2015)

Lovely idea! I'd be interested in helping out  Maybe alongside streams there could be lessons where people post what they want to learn about most and it can be covered in a real time drawing video with detailed annotations/voiceovers.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

noizora said:


> Lovely idea! I'd be interested in helping out  Maybe alongside streams there could be lessons where people post what they want to learn about most and it can be covered in a real time drawing video with detailed annotations/voiceovers.



That'd be great. I'm trying to learn how to shade hair and I just can't get it right, along with other things.
Something like that would be awesome.


----------



## ardrey (Dec 6, 2015)

noizora said:


> Lovely idea! I'd be interested in helping out  Maybe alongside streams there could be lessons where people post what they want to learn about most and it can be covered in a real time drawing video with detailed annotations/voiceovers.



mmhmm, that's what I was thinking. Maybe record the streams, add some voiceover, and post it on youtube too for those who can't make the stream.


----------



## ssvv227 (Dec 6, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ;O;
> uhmmmmmmmmm
> my teacher wants to get taught by me? There must be a mistake? ;O;
> Seriously I'll never forget what you did for me  I was so blind back then about all the stiffness and unneccessary lines and stuff T_T



you seriously are so talented and i am sooooo prouuuuud of you <3333 i don't use sai much so i have much to learn still *v*


----------



## riummi (Dec 6, 2015)

why not have multiple sessions led by different artists? ;v;
Everyone has different styles/ways of lining/coloring/anatomy and so on -

It seems super complicated but what if there's a schedule/ sign up sheet where people can sign up for lessons at certain times for a certain uh subject taught by a certain artist? (So it's more selective and personal?) - as some artists use different programs and such 

As others said - record the stream and do a voice over for those who can't attend

//its like applying for school classes lmao
might as well start an online art school


----------



## himeki (Dec 7, 2015)

riummi said:


> why not have multiple sessions led by different artists? ;v;
> Everyone has different styles/ways of lining/coloring/anatomy and so on -
> 
> It seems super complicated but what if there's a schedule/ sign up sheet where people can sign up for lessons at certain times for a certain uh subject taught by a certain artist? (So it's more selective and personal?) - as some artists use different programs and such
> ...



I think originally it was meant to be just using sai lmao but that would be a good idea! ;o;


----------



## ardrey (Dec 7, 2015)

riummi said:


> why not have multiple sessions led by different artists? ;v;
> Everyone has different styles/ways of lining/coloring/anatomy and so on -
> 
> It seems super complicated but what if there's a schedule/ sign up sheet where people can sign up for lessons at certain times for a certain uh subject taught by a certain artist? (So it's more selective and personal?) - as some artists use different programs and such
> ...



Wow this would be a pretty big project then o: I don't really mind but idk how many people would have the time necessary to organize multiple lessons to stream, record, and voiceover. I think there's no real need for separate lessons, since this is set of general drawing tutorials, and not "how to imitate so-and-so's style"


----------



## Jint (Dec 7, 2015)

Hope you don't mind me suddenly popping by aaaaa (I've been stalking this thread for a while hahaa)

since riummi mentioned something about more artists joining in, I was thinking that you might want to have a look at Project redline on gaia?
Basically, a platform for artists to connect - ask for advice, redlines, stream for learning, etc. Since it's mostly just artists signing up and putting their contact info on the thread, everything else is then facilitated by the participating artists themselves, so the project pretty much runs by itself and wouldn't take too much of a toll on the founder/OP ^ ^


​


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 18, 2015)

Any dates selected? I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I think this is really cool of you to do! 

I can't seem to find many people that do teaching streams so I think it's an awesome idea!


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

THE HYPE IS REAL


----------



## vexnir (Dec 18, 2015)

Hmm, I don't know when the stream here is coming, but...

*If anyone would be interested, I am planning to color a sketch soon. I could stream it if anyone wants me to.* Though, I am not good at explaining so it'd be just watching me color it. D: But since so many people here seem interested and I see no answer from the original poster, maybe I can help in some way...


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

vexnir said:


> Hmm, I don't know when the stream here is coming, but...
> 
> *If anyone would be interested, I am planning to color a sketch soon. I could stream it if anyone wants me to.* Though, I am not good at explaining so it'd be just watching me color it. D: But since so many people here seem interested and I see no answer from the original poster, maybe I can help in some way...



do iT NOW //growls we need to see your art


----------



## vexnir (Dec 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> do iT NOW //growls we need to see your art



Ahahaha wow that was fast!

Anyone else interested? I think I will soon! Do you guys prefer picarto or twitch?


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

vexnir said:


> Ahahaha wow that was fast!
> 
> Anyone else interested? I think I will soon! Do you guys prefer picarto or twitch?


does twitch have mobile function?


----------



## vexnir (Dec 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> does twitch have mobile function?



I have absolutely no idea about that, actually.


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

we should stop clogging up God's thread


----------



## ardrey (Dec 18, 2015)

vexnir said:


> I have absolutely no idea about that, actually.



Twitch has a mobile app, if that's what you mean


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 18, 2015)

I'd be very interested to learn and watch! :,D 
This is a terrific idea /clap4u !!!


----------



## vexnir (Dec 18, 2015)

Alright then! I'll stream in a short while (let me prepare first, 15 minutes)

I'll post when I begin. Also, I might be a bit slow-ish because it's 3AM and I am a lazy potato=.

*Edit: Stream on - http://www.twitch.tv/vexnir*


----------



## Keitara (Dec 23, 2015)

*arises from the undead

omg I neglected this for so long I didn't even realize where did the time ago ahhh so sorry
finally I have holidays *takes deep breath




aleshapie said:


> Trying to tell my daughter she needs to get on your list to take part in watching these! Buuuut...she's 13...need I say more? She knows everything. LOL



ahh please don't force her, if she doesn't want to then that's perfectly fine ^^


MayorEvvie said:


> NO LOL. I can't string a correct sentence other then "ich bin Evvie" lmaoooo
> plus I can't pronounce
> 
> 
> And YASSS I have a friend who might find that useful if she doesn't get a tablet for Christmas!!!


okay then I will add drawing without tablet to the lessons too 




Pasta said:


> aw, thanks! I'm definitely better than the old freeb, though lol :]
> You're totally a pro! <3 Yamio's pretty good but you're still a pro! And I'll definitely check her out, thank you.
> 
> btw the program I downloaded that's "kinda like" SAI, is FireAlpaca
> ...



yes that's for sure! 
nahh I'm really not a pro though. I never used firealpaca so I'm not sure if it will work but feel free to pass by anyways! 

YES TO BE EXACTLY I'M 1/4 GREEK AND 3/4 GERMAN 
sometimes I wonder what an european hybrid like me does on an english animal crossing forum lol
well i've been on a german ac forum before I came here but that one was so bad... tbt da best yooo xD



noizora said:


> Lovely idea! I'd be interested in helping out  Maybe alongside streams there could be lessons where people post what they want to learn about most and it can be covered in a real time drawing video with detailed annotations/voiceovers.



Thank you so much for your offer but how exactly do you plan to help out?  

I appreciate your thoughts but I don't intend to make a tutorial. if anybody looks for those, Youtube has tons of them already and they are way better than anything I could do xD My aim is to make a real time "lesson"! Where people can ask and I can answer and show directly and "test" the people afterwards with a reverse stream if that makes sense^^ a video won't do for this unfortunately and I am unable to make voice overs because I dont have a microphone, besides my english is total crap T_T



ardrey said:


> mmhmm, that's what I was thinking. Maybe record the streams, add some voiceover, and post it on youtube too for those who can't make the stream.


oh well I guess I could record the streams, but I won't be able to do the voiceover. Instead I could probably add undertitles? but I've never edited a video before so I don't know how to do it ;-;



ssvv227 said:


> you seriously are so talented and i am sooooo prouuuuud of you <3333 i don't use sai much so i have much to learn still *v*


EHHHHH you overestimate me rip thank you so much sv T_T hearing that from a genius like you means a lot!!!
but is there a need for you to use Sai? you use photoshop already and that's better than Sai, isn't it? ;O;
or don't tell me you want to master every program out there? ;OO;



riummi said:


> why not have multiple sessions led by different artists? ;v;
> Everyone has different styles/ways of lining/coloring/anatomy and so on -
> 
> It seems super complicated but what if there's a schedule/ sign up sheet where people can sign up for lessons at certain times for a certain uh subject taught by a certain artist? (So it's more selective and personal?) - as some artists use different programs and such
> ...


that would probably super amazing but I'm afraid I don't have the time and organization skills to organize such a huge project ;-; 
i barely keep track of this thread already R.I.P. 
if anybody else would like to volunteer to organize such a thing I would be very thankful!!



ardrey said:


> Wow this would be a pretty big project then o: I don't really mind but idk how many people would have the time necessary to organize multiple lessons to stream, record, and voiceover. I think there's no real need for separate lessons, since this is set of general drawing tutorials, and not "how to imitate so-and-so's style"


yes i unfortuntely really do not have the time for all this. I already struggle with this thread, my art to do list and school so that's something i cannot do, sorry everyone ;-;
besides I already stalked many popular artists ways of drawing so my art style is a big mixture hahahah
guess you can see that from the fact that my art always ends up looking so different



Jint said:


> Hope you don't mind me suddenly popping by aaaaa (I've been stalking this thread for a while hahaa)
> 
> since riummi mentioned something about more artists joining in, I was thinking that you might want to have a look at Project redline on gaia?
> Basically, a platform for artists to connect - ask for advice, redlines, stream for learning, etc. Since it's mostly just artists signing up and putting their contact info on the thread, everything else is then facilitated by the participating artists themselves, so the project pretty much runs by itself and wouldn't take too much of a toll on the founder/OP ^ ^
> ...


 JINTTT I love it when you pop up so feel free to do it more often xD

thank you so much for help and I took a look but if I have to be honest... there's soo much to read and I'm too lazy to do that, lol. I'm sorry I'm a bad person.

I didn't really plan to "expand" to other websites and strangers. Rather, I wanted it to be a Belltree project if that makes sense...

but of course, if anybody else is interested in getting advice from artists from this gaia project, why not? As you said, they can sign up and leave their contact info there, right? Then I don't really know what I should do, everyone can ask for a stream there themselves, or did I misunderstood? ;O;



aleshapie said:


> Any dates selected? I am really looking forward to this!


not yet sorry but as soon as I decided I will sent pm's to the people who showed interest in participating 


Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I think this is really cool of you to do!
> 
> I can't seem to find many people that do teaching streams so I think it's an awesome idea!


thank you!! 



vexnir said:


> Hmm, I don't know when the stream here is coming, but...
> 
> *If anyone would be interested, I am planning to color a sketch soon. I could stream it if anyone wants me to.* Though, I am not good at explaining so it'd be just watching me color it. D: But since so many people here seem interested and I see no answer from the original poster, maybe I can help in some way...



sorry I have been busy so I was inactive for a few weeks. 
This project is still in organization so there are no set dates yet, but they will be around new year, I think. The exact dates will be pm'd to the participants and announced here as soon as they are set!  

Since you said that you would only stream without teaching, it wouldn't really fit in this teaching project but feel free to make a streaming thread for your art, I'm sure many people would like to watch!  


Gracelia said:


> I'd be very interested to learn and watch! :,D
> This is a terrific idea /clap4u !!!


sure thank you for your interest!!


----------



## himeki (Dec 23, 2015)

AHHHH HI KEITARA! 
i was actually gonna bump this today xD

I'm looking forward to this!
EDIT:
oh yeah, i know how to record things on a computer and add subtitles, so if you want i can pm you!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> AHHHH HI KEITARA!
> i was actually gonna bump this today xD
> 
> I'm looking forward to this!



WAIT ITS HAPPENING???


----------



## riummi (Dec 23, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> WAIT ITS HAPPENING???



ya she said sometime near the new year c:


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 23, 2015)

riummi said:


> ya she said sometime near the new year c:



Oh awesome, I can't wait >.<


----------



## kelpy (Dec 24, 2015)

wooot!
glad this was revived! <3


----------



## Keitara (Dec 24, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> AHHHH HI KEITARA!
> i was actually gonna bump this today xD
> 
> I'm looking forward to this!
> ...



oh just saw this xD sure feel free to shoot me a message!! 

sorry everyone if I made you think that this project would be cancelled by my sudden disappearance. 
i might be very inactive sometimes but I'll always come back here, so no worries


----------



## himeki (Dec 24, 2015)

Keitara said:


> oh just saw this xD sure feel free to shoot me a message!!
> 
> sorry everyone if I made you think that this project would be cancelled by my sudden disappearance.
> i might be very inactive sometimes but I'll always come back here, so no worries



Sending now !

yes everyone, you need to shut up and put my trust in keitara-sama (IF ANYONE GETS THAT REF I WILL LAUGH SO HARD)


----------



## Jint (Dec 24, 2015)

Keitara said:


> JINTTT I love it when you pop up so feel free to do it more often xD
> 
> thank you so much for help and I took a look but if I have to be honest... there's soo much to read and I'm too lazy to do that, lol. I'm sorry I'm a bad person.
> 
> ...



ahhh yes I think you got me wrong!! I simply linked it because I thought you'd want to have a read and see if it'd be helpful for you to host a tbt version of it, but I guess it's not of much use as I thought 8")
anyway, good luck with your project!!​


----------



## Keitara (Dec 25, 2015)

Jint said:


> ahhh yes I think you got me wrong!! I simply linked it because I thought you'd want to have a read and see if it'd be helpful for you to host a tbt version of it, but I guess it's not of much use as I thought 8")
> anyway, good luck with your project!!​



oh sorry! I'm not the brightest one in the head xD i'm kinda lazy if it's about reading a wall of text ^^''
well I'll just try my best and we will see how it comes out! it doesn't have to be perfect or anything, as long as it's a little helpful for people, it's all enough  thanks!!


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 25, 2015)

Well, I for one, am very excited! No pressure...it can be super simple, and I know I will surely learn something! Lots, actually!!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 27, 2015)

I got a drawing tablet for Christmas and struggling with (more than a) few aspects so I'd love to participate in this!


----------



## Keitara (Dec 30, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Well, I for one, am very excited! No pressure...it can be super simple, and I know I will surely learn something! Lots, actually!!


I will try my best ^^



mogyay said:


> I got a drawing tablet for Christmas and struggling with (more than a) few aspects so I'd love to participate in this!



sure!! I'll pm you once the date is set


----------



## Keitara (Jan 3, 2016)

the date is finally set!!

5th January 2016, 9 pm CET


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

I can't wait!!!


----------



## himeki (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh yeah! I think if you host on join.me, you have a limit of only 10 people ;-; I'm really exited! despite it being the day i go back to class lol


----------



## Keitara (Jan 3, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh yeah! I think if you host on join.me, you have a limit of only 10 people ;-; I'm really exited! despite it being the day i go back to class lol



WHAT SERIOUSLY?? THEN WHAT SHOULD I DO?? AHH
there are more than 10 people interested in doing this ;OO;


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

I think there's a site called Picarto but I'm not sure how it works!


----------



## Keitara (Jan 3, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I think there's a site called Picarto but I'm not sure how it works!



thanks I'll try that out!


----------



## himeki (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah, I just remembered ;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

I haven't got my laptop with me... I cri.


----------



## Keitara (Jan 3, 2016)

can someone please test this out for me if this works and how well it works (lagging etc)?
here's my channel that i set up

https://picarto.tv/xKeitara

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait what can random people just join me on picarto??? ahhh omg this is scary
as soon as i set up a random person joined lool


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

Keitara said:


> can someone please test this out for me if this works and how well it works (lagging etc)?
> here's my channel that i set up
> 
> https://picarto.tv/xKeitara



For me it just says 'read only mode'.....Halp... xD


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Keitara said:


> can someone please test this out for me if this works and how well it works (lagging etc)?
> here's my channel that i set up
> 
> https://picarto.tv/xKeitara
> ...



It's not lagging for me so far and the resolution seems good!


----------



## Keitara (Jan 3, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> For me it just says 'read only mode'.....Halp... xD



ehh sorry idk what this means either ;O; im a total noob


Squidward said:


> It's not lagging for me so far and the resolution seems good!



ohh great! I didn't know you was there ahaha
 there was just a random dude who said it laggs all the time and that there is a tunnel effect??? but since you said it works fine ... ;O;


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Can you try it again?


----------



## Keitara (Jan 3, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Can you try it again?



give me a sec
there is a spider hanging down in front of my monitor
so random

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok i caught it with a potato chip bag and the stream is on


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Keitara said:


> give me a sec
> there is a spider hanging down in front of my monitor
> so random
> 
> ...



Yes I was looking at you writing this LOL
I don't get any kind of tunnel effect and it runs smoothly but if I'm from Europe so it might work better for me than for people overseas.. :c


----------



## Keitara (Jan 3, 2016)

CLEARING UP A MISUNDERSTANDING: IMPORTANT

these will not be "seperated" streams!!! all of it will come at once on 5th january!!! well only if the time available will not be enough, then I will annouce another date for the remaining parts of it!!
sorry for that, people thought it would be seperate because i accidentally wrote "streamS" lol I'm just stupid sorry 
please forgive me ahh


----------



## Keitara (Jan 4, 2016)

just a quick bump...

 have been thinking about getting a microphone after all... ;O; I will go to a bigger town tomorrow so I DO have the chance to buy one... but I'm sooo unsure gahh well if it's expensive then I won't buy it for sure xD

random question, are there any good new games for 3ds or PC?? I rarely get a chance to go to the media shop so I might buy one if there's something good~


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

Would we be able to do this with a different program if we can't afford Sai?


----------



## himeki (Jan 4, 2016)

Keitara said:


> just a quick bump...
> 
> have been thinking about getting a microphone after all... ;O; I will go to a bigger town tomorrow so I DO have the chance to buy one... but I'm sooo unsure gahh well if it's expensive then I won't buy it for sure xD
> 
> random question, are there any good new games for 3ds or PC?? I rarely get a chance to go to the media shop so I might buy one if there's something good~



PLEASE DO OMG
A lot of headphones come with microphones built in, and they usually work fine if you don't plan to use the professionally 

Fire Emblem: Fates will come out soon >.< 
BUT IF YOU LIKE VOCALOID SONGS
GET PROJECT MIRAI OK


----------



## Keitara (Jan 4, 2016)

Aali said:


> Would we be able to do this with a different program if we can't afford Sai?



are you on the good or evil side? If you are on the evil, I can help you out a little with Sai >.>
if you are on the good, well, I don't know much about other programs so I unfortunately have no idea.
But there are lessons like anatomy and color theory, which doesn't depend on which program you use, too 


MayorEvvie said:


> PLEASE DO OMG
> A lot of headphones come with microphones built in, and they usually work fine if you don't plan to use the professionally
> 
> Fire Emblem: Fates will come out soon >.<
> ...


YOU JUST WANT TO MAKE FUN OUTTA MEE
my english really is not that good and my voice sounds like the one of a male weirdo if it's recorded *cries
hmm I see. I was going there to buy new earphones anyways, well I gotta see when I go there ^^

;O; a new fe? But... you mean for america/UK right?  Then it will probably take another while for its release in Germany...
ah I've seen that with Vocaloid, but it's just some hit buttons to go after the music-plot I don't exactly am a fan of that. 
I have been thinking about Happy Home Designer and Hometown Story or Story of Seasons, tho I'm not even done with my HM: A new Beginning lol... instead maybe I should go for some PC games? I've always wanted to try things like Skyrim or Elder Scrolls, tho again I still have some assassin's creed games I bought 2 years ago and I didn't even unpack them yet AFDFHFFDJF maybe I shouldn't get a new game at all... I'M JUST GREEDY RIGHT


----------



## himeki (Jan 4, 2016)

Keitara said:


> YOU JUST WANT TO MAKE FUN OUTTA MEE
> my english really is not that good and my voice sounds like the one of a male weirdo if it's recorded *cries
> hmm I see. I was going there to buy new earphones anyways, well I gotta see when I go there ^^
> 
> ...


NO I DO NOT LOL
if you ever heard me attempt to speak in German you would make fun outta me!
PSSCH, MY VOICE IS REALLY DEEP. MY FRIENDS WERE DOING KARAOKE AND I COULD NOT HIT HIGH NOTES LOL
yeah! have fun!

nope, European release will be altogether, but it's TBC for EU .-.
ah, ok. there is a couple of other fun games there too, like dance maker and it has a Tomodachi Life aspect too ^o^
hmm, never tried either
THE LAST HARVEST MOON GAME I PLAYED WAS HMDS EVEN THOUGH I HAVE A COPY OF A NEW BEGINNING LOL
maybe! ^o^ NO YOU'RE NOT GREEDY I BUY A GAME WHEN I WANT TO PLAY A NEW GAME


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 4, 2016)

ohh I was going to suggest twitch.tv to do your live streaming ^^ but glad you found another site! Oh what other genre of games are you into o:
I just usually just get my games through Steam and they're having sales which is alot cheaper c:


----------



## Keitara (Jan 4, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> NO I DO NOT LOL
> if you ever heard me attempt to speak in German you would make fun outta me!
> PSSCH, MY VOICE IS REALLY DEEP. MY FRIENDS WERE DOING KARAOKE AND I COULD NOT HIT HIGH NOTES LOL
> yeah! have fun!
> ...


wellll there's a big difference in German and English tho!XD English is standard today...
if you don't mind... IF I decide to buy one, can we practice tomorrow with the mic? lol 
just so that I'm not totally crapping my pants ahhh.... IF

AHH DON'T REMIND ME OF TOMODACHI LIFE XD I have it but actually it is suuper lame... I never wanted it, but back then when it was freshly released in Germany, I was active on a german ACNL website and everyone was ONLY talking about it. I got annoyed and bought it too so that I could talk with them... such a STUPID decision... I never am going to do that again rip I'm such a kid.
You have a copy of ANB? Then you should play it!!  It's a lot better than the games before ANB! I had Island of Happiness and it was so crappy. 
YES BUT MY PROBLEM IS I JUST BUY THEM AND DONT PLAY THEM LOL
I have Alpha Sapphire since 3/4 year and I didn't even clear the first gym yet. I have Kid Icarus since 2 years and I'm like on level 3 or something, idk, haven't played it since ages. I have Luigis Mansion for 3ds and I'm currently on the 3rd boss. I have Zelda Ocarina of Time 3ds and my Link is not even adult/teen yet. THERE ARE SO MANY THINGS I STILL NEED TO PLAY BUTT FOR SOME REASON I FEEL BORED BY THEM ALL AHH I'M SUCH A SPOILED KID 
ever since art got ahead of me I just don't find much of time for it either...




naekoya said:


> ohh I was going to suggest twitch.tv to do your live streaming ^^ but glad you found another site! Oh what other genre of games are you into o:
> I just usually just get my games through Steam and they're having sales which is alot cheaper c:



oh is twitch better than picarto? ;o;
hmmm which genre... kinda stuff like... where I can venture through a big world and experience an epic story line...? I'm not actually sure ahah. 

DID I REEK "SALES"? But how exactly does this work? -and why are you able to get games there cheaper- isn't there some kind of disadvantage then..?
OH GOD
I JUST REMEMBERED
THERE IS THIS ONE PIECE GAME I WANTED A WHILE AGO ;OOOOOOOOOOOOOO; please let them have it! gfhjsbudfhj


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

I pick dem evils

I'm EST so hopefully I will be able to make it ;w;


----------



## himeki (Jan 4, 2016)

Keitara said:


> wellll there's a big difference in German and English tho!XD English is standard today...
> if you don't mind... IF I decide to buy one, can we practice tomorrow with the mic? lol
> just so that I'm not totally crapping my pants ahhh.... IF
> 
> ...


hmm, sure if you want, but i'll be busy until like 5pm your time at least ;o;
YEAH I GOT BORED OF IT TOO LMAO
ahaha, yeah i have loads of unfinished games
BUT I PREFER HMDS BECAUSE THERE IS A EASY CHEAT THAT GIVE YOU UNLIMETED FUNDS LOL
IM TRYING TO MARRY THE WITCH PRINCESS BECAUSE WHY NOT LOL
tbh now im tempted to buy a new game ;o; tempted by fantasy life but also hhd rip


HEY GOOD LUCK! I HOPE YOU FIND THE ONE PIECE GAME!!!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 4, 2016)

I think twitch would be better actually....Idk


----------



## himeki (Jan 4, 2016)

OH YEAH
IF THE ONE PIECE GAME WAS LIKE ONE PIECE UNLIMITED WORLD OR SOMETHING ITS ON ESHOP!


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 4, 2016)

Keitara said:


> oh is twitch better than picarto? ;o;
> hmmm which genre... kinda stuff like... where I can venture through a big world and experience an epic story line...? I'm not actually sure ahah.
> 
> DID I REEK "SALES"? But how exactly does this work? -and why are you able to get games there cheaper- isn't there some kind of disadvantage then..?
> ...



Gracelia actually streams her's on twitch c:
which you have control over the whole thing when it comes to chat you can ban certain people if let's say they don't follow your rules.. you can give someone Mod power to do that as well to help you monitor your chat flow.. also there's no limit on viewers either so eyy! hahah

ohh I see.. so then kind of like mmorpg type? 
have you tried Tera before there's another game called Blade & Soul you could search up as well. The character creation always get to me huehue.
Steam is pretty much a platform for thousands of games and it's a digital copy which you keep forever and ever to me it's a bit better unless you prefer holding onto hard copies of the game, but since you like PC games might as well give that a try if anything hehe ^^
uh I think they do have 1 called One Piece Pirate Warriors 3 so far


----------



## Keitara (Jan 4, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> hmm, sure if you want, but i'll be busy until like 5pm your time at least ;o;
> YEAH I GOT BORED OF IT TOO LMAO
> ahaha, yeah i have loads of unfinished games
> BUT I PREFER HMDS BECAUSE THERE IS A EASY CHEAT THAT GIVE YOU UNLIMETED FUNDS LOL
> ...


thats okay!! I'm busy until 4 pm too.
OH YOU CHEATER!! I'M DISAPPOINTED IN YOU D: 
i used to have a... not exactly legal... game card for my DS with 40 games on it + cheats. It ruined the fun of the games... I loved the games on it tho, but I can't play it anymore because my 3ds won't accept it and my DS is broken *cries
OMG!!!!!!!!!! I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE THE WITCH PRINCESS!! MY FAVORITE OF ALL TIME AHHH I've always wanted to marry her but I always make a female char so... it's.. kinda impossible xD
hmm I think I'm not going for a 3ds for now (except the Luffy booty). I'm kinda a litte fed up with it, considering the amount of 3ds games I still need to finish


Nightmares said:


> I think twitch would be better actually....Idk


 oh what exactly is better? ;O; 



MayorEvvie said:


> OH YEAH
> IF THE ONE PIECE GAME WAS LIKE ONE PIECE UNLIMITED WORLD OR SOMETHING ITS ON ESHOP!



But as far I am concerned, the prices in eshop and in the RL shop are the same, right?


----------



## himeki (Jan 4, 2016)

Keitara said:


> thats okay!! I'm busy until 4 pm too.
> OH YOU CHEATER!! I'M DISAPPOINTED IN YOU D:
> i used to have a... not exactly legal... game card for my DS with 40 games on it + cheats. It ruined the fun of the games... I loved the games on it tho, but I can't play it anymore because my 3ds won't accept it and my DS is broken *cries
> OMG!!!!!!!!!! I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE THE WITCH PRINCESS!! MY FAVORITE OF ALL TIME AHHH I've always wanted to marry her but I always make a female char so... it's.. kinda impossible xD
> ...


cool 
DON'T HATE ME SENPAI 
its not really a cheat as such
you could say that the fishing sprites just found a ton of fish and gave me loads of money because all it is is just getting the fishing team to work at the beach for a week in winter and sometimes you end up with loads of cash LOL
ooohhh an R4 card for game ROMs? dw, loads of people have them XD just don't use the cheats !!!
tbh i see nothing wrong with game cheats unless you are doing it to affect others ;-;
YEAH SHES AWESOME
BUT ON HMDS YOU'RE FORCED TO BE MALE LMAO
ahh yeah, thats fine then ^o^

yeah, they mostly are but what im saying is that if you cant get it there it'll be on the eshop ^o^


----------



## Keitara (Jan 4, 2016)

naekoya said:


> Gracelia actually streams her's on twitch c:
> which you have control over the whole thing when it comes to chat you can ban certain people if let's say they don't follow your rules.. you can give someone Mod power to do that as well to help you monitor your chat flow.. also there's no limit on viewers either so eyy! hahah
> 
> ohh I see.. so then kind of like mmorpg type?
> ...



hmm I just took a look at twitch and it seems to be more something for gamers...? I randomly joined a stream and idk the people there seem kinda rude to me. I think I'd feel more comfortable with picarto after all^^
and btw I think those features also work for picarto.

Yes probably, though sometimes exactly that you're with other people bothers me, especially because there are things that are depending on doing it with others. I want to play alone...lol

I actually have downloaded Tera! But I didn't get the chance to play yet. I wanted to play once but exactly then there were server difficulties, so I couldn't do anything else than creating a character. And later on my mouse broke, so I currently only have my touchpad from my laptop and my tablet and I think playing with that won't go well.

lol I'm just realizing that i might not even have the money for a new game... I need to buy earphones, a new mouse, maybe a mic, and new battery for my cell phone. WHY IS EVERYTHING BROKEN...

Oh stream sounds good then! But how do you pay for it? Via Paypal?


----------



## Keitara (Jan 4, 2016)

double post gah!


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 4, 2016)

(didn't get to read through all the posts yet)

as for a mic: any cheap mic should do if you plan to use it just a few times. however, if you're into gaming & mic, there are headsets for that. but since you are needing to buy many things, at the moment, i would suggest buying a mic like $10 and below (pretty sure there are some, usb ones or ports).

twitch streams for artists too (under creative) but yes, the gamer ones have a lot of trolls! picarto works too, actually, you might lag less but it's all up to you! I think with picarto, you can go in and chat without making an acc (??? if it works the same way as join.me, i can't remember).

if all else fails (this is a very broken explanation lol), you can use teamspeak via phone and also log in using your laptop/pc to listen in and stream sound that way (for voice chat) since all phones have mics. saves you $$


----------



## himeki (Jan 4, 2016)

does pictaro even have an audio function lol


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 4, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> does pictaro even have an audio function lol



You have to sign up too =_=


----------



## Keitara (Jan 4, 2016)

Gracelia said:


> (didn't get to read through all the posts yet)
> 
> as for a mic: any cheap mic should do if you plan to use it just a few times. however, if you're into gaming & mic, there are headsets for that. but since you are needing to buy many things, at the moment, i would suggest buying a mic like $10 and below (pretty sure there are some, usb ones or ports).
> 
> ...


wait, there are mics that cheap?! I thought they're like 30€ or something! In this case I really might get one! Oh, but I have to consider the kind of shop I'm going to... it's not a discounter or something like that
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! I just realized usb ones won't work for me!!! My laptop has actually 3 usb slots, but only one works of them and I need this one for my tablet!! WHAT DO I DO??????
and why is everything broken for me? LOL! I think I'm totally loosing it right now. 
You said something about ports but what is that...?

We tested it yesterday and my testing persons said they need to sign up in order to chat, but it's really quick, they said.

My cell phone you mean? I have no idea how to connect it with my laptop... if I need a usb cable to connect them then it won't work as I need that one slot for my tablet 

seriously I'm such a wreck lol




MayorEvvie said:


> does pictaro even have an audio function lol



yes it has! just have to figure out how to make it work IFFFFFFFFFF<--------- i buy a mic xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

my post
where did my post go
what the hell
it's 25 hours before the stream and I'm so freaking nervous


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm all SAI'd up and ready to go


----------



## Keitara (Jan 4, 2016)

is it just my imagination or is this thread glitching like hell right now...?
is this some kind of foreshadowing to the stream... omg

ah it works?? but my giganto reply post is gone...?
or can anybody see it? I'm confused


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 4, 2016)

yes, there is audio. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> is it just my imagination or is this thread glitching like hell right now...?
> is this some kind of foreshadowing to the stream... omg
> 
> ah it works?? but my giganto reply post is gone...?
> or can anybody see it? I'm confused



ive been experiencing weird glitches too, where i cannot see posts even though it says there is some. QQ

but picarto works, it has audio. IF you are using OBS as the stream set-up tool. i just double checked and tested it out myself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

if you want to try the teamspeak thing, i can skype/pm you about it and test it out before you venture out to get a mic,etc.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 4, 2016)

What date will this end?


----------



## himeki (Jan 4, 2016)

Keitara said:


> wait, there are mics that cheap?! I thought they're like 30? or something! In this case I really might get one! Oh, but I have to consider the kind of shop I'm going to... it's not a discounter or something like that
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! I just realized usb ones won't work for me!!! My laptop has actually 3 usb slots, but only one works of them and I need this one for my tablet!! WHAT DO I DO??????
> and why is everything broken for me? LOL! I think I'm totally loosing it right now.
> You said something about ports but what is that...?
> ...


If you can't use USB ports, a pair of headphones with a built in mic will work fine ^o^
they are cheap though!!!
you can also get things that plug into your USB slot that allows you to have more USB slots! they're very cheap too!

don't worry! it'll all be fine


----------



## Keitara (Jan 4, 2016)

Gracelia said:


> yes, there is audio. lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I'm using OBS! The only thing is, if I need a USB cable to connect the cell phone with my laptop then it's useless because my USB slots are broken except for one that I need for my tablet... but if it works without cable, then I'd like to try it! 
A pm would be nice (I don't have skype). Thank you so much for your help :'D 



Nightmares said:


> What date will this end?



umm I don't know how long we will need to go through this ;O;
I really am bad at organizing things so I'll just wing it anyways, I can see it coming omg


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 4, 2016)

yeah paypal or credit card whichever you feel most comfortable with c:
and ah yeah I'm just use to the twitch layout and functions heh ~
But can't wait for tomorrow! ^^


----------



## Keitara (Jan 4, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> If you can't use USB ports, a pair of headphones with a built in mic will work fine ^o^
> they are cheap though!!!
> you can also get things that plug into your USB slot that allows you to have more USB slots! they're very cheap too!
> 
> don't worry! it'll all be fine



well my plan for now is to try the teamspeak thing, and if that doesn't work then I'll go for buying earphones + headphones with mic, IF they are cheap. (I need the earphones extra lol, personal needs). 
Oh I have never heard of that lol! Maybe I'll look for that thing too then! 

Yeah you're right I need to calm down ahahah
if you guys are able to listen to my music via the stream, MUAHAHAH ONE PIECE opening+ending+soundtrack-ALL NIGHTER IT'LL BE *EVIL LAUGH*


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes it works, I'm scared to mess around with it though I will wait until the stream XD


----------



## himeki (Jan 4, 2016)

Keitara said:


> well my plan for now is to try the teamspeak thing, and if that doesn't work then I'll go for buying earphones + headphones with mic, IF they are cheap. (I need the earphones extra lol, personal needs).
> Oh I have never heard of that lol! Maybe I'll look for that thing too then!
> 
> Yeah you're right I need to calm down ahahah
> if you guys are able to listen to my music via the stream, MUAHAHAH ONE PIECE opening+ending+soundtrack-ALL NIGHTER IT'LL BE *EVIL LAUGH*



Ok, cool!

OH GREAT
LUCKY US LMAO


----------



## Keitara (Jan 5, 2016)

ahh i am scared


https://picarto.tv/xKeitara


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 5, 2016)

IT WONT LET ME TYPE UGHH


----------



## himeki (Jan 5, 2016)

Just legging you guys know that Keitara's having technical difficulties, and will be back in a few! ^^"

EDIT: LEGGING WHAT
Back online!


----------



## Aali (Jan 5, 2016)

AH I NEED TO TURN ON MY LAPTOP

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH GOD I AM SO LATE


----------



## Keitara (Jan 5, 2016)

thank you for coming everyone. I am so drained now lol. 2 am and streaming for 5:30 hours dkjfjfhjfhiusf
special thanks to ssvv naekoya and gracelia for staying so long with mee AAAH
I hope my stream was helpful and somewhat good lol
again sorry for my bad handwriting^^

I forgot to record the beginning (the basic lesson is almost fully missing)
but after that I recorded the rest!

will try to upload it on YT for the people who didn't made it and I will post the link here then


----------



## himeki (Jan 5, 2016)

//I'm waiting for game download LOL

I JOKED ABOUT IT BEING A 5 HOUR VIDEO AND IT REALLY WILL BE LMAO
thank you for running this! The but I was there for really helped ^_^


----------



## Aali (Jan 5, 2016)

I only saw 20 mins ;-; but it was a very helpful 20 mins! TYSM!


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 5, 2016)

Keitara said:


> thank you for coming everyone. I am so drained now lol. 2 am and streaming for 5:30 hours dkjfjfhjfhiusf
> special thanks to ssvv naekoya and gracelia for staying so long with mee AAAH
> I hope my stream was helpful and somewhat good lol
> again sorry for my bad handwriting^^
> ...



No way! Thank you so much for taking your personal free time and showing us the way sensei  ; v; <3
definitely learned so much from today! Will try out these awesome techniques and keep practicing! heh. Hope you have a good nights rest and see you soon c:


----------



## Keitara (Jan 5, 2016)

okay I'm scared because I can't find a video file in my /videos folder and also not in the OBS (the streaming software) folder... where else could it be...?


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 5, 2016)

Keitara said:


> okay I'm scared because I can't find a video file in my /videos folder and also not in the OBS (the streaming software) folder... where else could it be...?



you could check the OBS settings to where recorded videos are saved in your computer maybe?


----------



## Keitara (Jan 5, 2016)

naekoya said:


> you could check the OBS settings to where recorded videos are saved in your computer maybe?



ahh I found it thanks!!
But the video is a .flv type and I can't seem to open/play it?  ; o ; 
it opens via windows movie maker but it says the file is damaged

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh i can't open it but youtube seems to be able to upload it anyways! it says 15 min remaining ;o;
but anyways I just realized, it would be +4 hours long, can youtube even upload something this big? lol
don't I need to cut it down in parts or something?


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 5, 2016)

Keitara said:


> ahh I found it thanks!!
> But the video is a .flv type and I can't seem to open/play it?  ; o ;
> it opens via windows movie maker but it says the file is damaged
> 
> ...



you can definitely edit it in the windows movie maker I believe 
if you don't want to upload it raw 
but that's also if you want to edit some scenes out or add in like a intro etc c:


----------



## Squidward (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm lost, where will you stream this? :<


----------



## himeki (Jan 6, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I'm lost, where will you stream this? :<



you missed it!! ;o;


----------



## Keitara (Jan 6, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I'm lost, where will you stream this? :<



uuh I have that feeling that a lot of people somehow misunderstood the date even though I pm'd everyone and even put it into the title of this thread. It was yesterday rip 

btw I have a problem with uploading the recording on yt. It says I have to verify my account, and somehow I need to put my mobile phone number and stuff??? I don't want that? why is privacy such a difficult thing nowadays ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> you can definitely edit it in the windows movie maker I believe
> if you don't want to upload it raw
> but that's also if you want to edit some scenes out or add in like a intro etc c:



 but I really can't open it in windows movie maker. It keeps saying the file is damaged or can't be read by it and I don't have any other device to play the video *noob*


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 6, 2016)

Keitara said:


> but I really can't open it in windows movie maker. It keeps saying the file is damaged or can't be read by it and I don't have any other device to play the video *noob*



Oh no .___. hm.. might have to do some research on this now 
do you think there might have been an issue during the recording maybe?


----------



## Keitara (Jan 6, 2016)

naekoya said:


> Oh no .___. hm.. might have to do some research on this now
> do you think there might have been an issue during the recording maybe?



not that I would know ;o; 
well I'll just try to verify my yt account now with my mobile phone and lets hope it will work ^^


----------



## himeki (Jan 6, 2016)

Keitara said:


> not that I would know ;o;
> well I'll just try to verify my yt account now with my mobile phone and lets hope it will work ^^



It should show you a captcha you can use instead ;o;

I think the reason people are confused is because of different regions having different date layouts ;w;
If you are in the UK and didn't know it was in American format, it could be read as 1st of May


----------



## Keitara (Jan 6, 2016)

omg it worked ;OO; at least for me 

feels so weird watching myself lol!! and the music was recorded too?? omggg 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCUwjBRC_5U

as I said, I forgot to record the first half of the basic lesson but everything else is on it!


----------



## Squidward (Jan 6, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> you missed it!! ;o;



aww :c


----------



## Keitara (Jan 6, 2016)

could someone be so nice to check if the video works? thank you.


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 6, 2016)

Keitara said:


> could someone be so nice to check if the video works? thank you.



omg! you made it work yessss
I'm viewing it right now and definitely loving it!! <3 thank you so much for your hard work Kei!!!


----------



## Keitara (Jan 6, 2016)

naekoya said:


> omg! you made it work yessss
> I'm viewing it right now and definitely loving it!! <3 thank you so much for your hard work Kei!!!



it's okay, thank you too for being so nice and having accompanied mee!!


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 6, 2016)

Keitara said:


> it's okay, thank you too for being so nice and having accompanied mee!!



no way you're the real mvp here ; w;
seriously helping us out more like hehe <3


----------



## himeki (Jan 6, 2016)

it works yay!!!


----------



## Keitara (Jan 6, 2016)

naekoya said:


> no way you're the real mvp here ; w;
> seriously helping us out more like hehe <3



haha I'm glad you treasure my work like this, it means a lot to me!!^^

To be honest, I was a little disappointed because not many showed up and even more disappeared. Pretty much around the end I felt like I was completely alone and to me it started to seem simply pointless to continue or to do this at all... but now I think it was worth it as long a very few people cherish it!! 

also I promised to publish

 my brush settings
right-click on an empty field in the tool box and choose the corresponding tool for each brush setting.
The "density" of my brushes is not always 100% the same. I make it higher or lower depending on how much color I want the brush to make.

WATERCOLOR BRUSH: for blending & blurring


Spoiler












BRUSH: for painting (lineless). Hard brush


Spoiler











BRUSH: for very soft lining: I recommend using stabilizer S-3.


Spoiler











MARKER: for hair because of the slight "strings/lines" it creates along the color


Spoiler











BRUSH: for painting (lineless). Soft brush


Spoiler











AIR BRUSH: main brush for painting (lineless). 


Spoiler











WATERCOLOR BRUSH: for blending. I mainly use it for blending highlights in the eyes. 


Spoiler











BRUSH: for lining. Same lining brush used from the pro artist YAMIO. Middle-soft brush. I recommend using stabilizer S-3


Spoiler











BRUSH: for painting hair (lineless). Brush which creates slight "strings/lines" along with the color. 


Spoiler











MARKER: for solid shading. Simple but good. Blends only a very little. 


Spoiler











PENCIL/PEN: for crisp lining. Was a default tool in my SAI version but apparently others do not have it. Works very good without help of stabilizer. 


Spoiler











Besides these, you should also always utilize an air brush. 

Feel free to use my brush settings like you want, but it's better to find your own brushes to customize and stylize your artwork to your own needs.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 6, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> it works yay!!!



Link? ;o;


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 6, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Link? ;o;



It's on the last page


----------



## Squidward (Jan 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> It's on the last page



tysm!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 6, 2016)

Squidward said:


> tysm!



Aha you're welcome


----------



## Keitara (Jan 6, 2016)

i want to encourage everyone to look at the *first post on page 1* to find 

-the link to the recording video of the teaching stream
-my brush settings


----------



## zeoli (Jan 6, 2016)

[x]
This is what comes up when I try to look at it D:
I'm from the US??? xD


----------



## Keitara (Jan 6, 2016)

Oliy said:


> [x]
> This is what comes up when I try to look at it D:
> I'm from the US??? xD




LOL PONYCANYON??? whats that LMAO
okay I'm from Germany Europe so idk what is happening ;OO;
maybe I should try to upload it somewhere else? But where ? The video is 3 hours long ;O;


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 6, 2016)

I am just popping on here to say that I love how you expressed this sentiment ... I think it is very well said, and It speaks to my heart 
Quote:
_I can't stand that people are permanently getting bashed on for their art which people worked hard for. I can only repeat myself that art is not just about high quality. If you think it's just not your taste, well okay. But it's not okay that you start insulting, you're hurting the feelings of the artist!!! 
Even when the artwork doesn't look good in the end, did you ever think about the fact that the artist maybe tried a lot and spend many hours on it but still failed in the end? It's okay to fail! Through failures humans learn and become better. I don't want anyone trampling on someone's hard efforts! 

Furthermore, art and personal affairs are 2 different things. If person xy is an One Piece die-hard-fan like I am myself, I won't get this fact mixed up with this person's art._

I am using ibisPaint on my iPad to do my art and wish I could follow along with you ... However, i believe I am doing very well stretching my limited abilities to learn this program! I love what you're doing with the teaching art stream! Kudos to you!!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jan 6, 2016)

the youtube link works fine for me and i'm in canada??

@oliy
you must have done something.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCUwjBRC_5U

anyways...thank you so much again for the stream and the brush settings!!


----------



## zeoli (Jan 6, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> the youtube link works fine for me and i'm in canada??
> 
> @oliy
> you must have done something.....
> ...



Nopeee, same thing o_o
I'm not even logged into youtube so...???


----------



## riummi (Jan 6, 2016)

Oliy said:


> Nopeee, same thing o_o
> I'm not even logged into youtube so...???



mm yea same problem for me as well :c


----------



## Keitara (Jan 6, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> I am just popping on here to say that I love how you expressed this sentiment ... I think it is very well said, and It speaks to my heart
> Quote:
> _I can't stand that people are permanently getting bashed on for their art which people worked hard for. I can only repeat myself that art is not just about high quality. If you think it's just not your taste, well okay. But it's not okay that you start insulting, you're hurting the feelings of the artist!!!
> Even when the artwork doesn't look good in the end, did you ever think about the fact that the artist maybe tried a lot and spend many hours on it but still failed in the end? It's okay to fail! Through failures humans learn and become better. I don't want anyone trampling on someone's hard efforts!
> ...


ahh I'm glad you think so too!!  
Well I originally wrote this because of that one blog where everyone complained, but it seems to have itself destroyed already so I guess it's fine now xD
Yeah sure!!! I can imagine that it's harder to draw with an iPad but that doesn't mean that you are not trying as hard as tablet artists do! Everyone gives his best and this should be cherished and acknowledged 



ssvv227 said:


> the youtube link works fine for me and i'm in canada??
> 
> @oliy
> you must have done something.....
> ...


you don't even need these man XD but it's okay no problem at all ^^ I tried to include everything you told me half a year ago too ^^ 


Oliy said:


> Nopeee, same thing o_o
> I'm not even logged into youtube so...???



hmm I looked, ponycanyon seems to be a japanese publisher, so I guess it's because of the japanese music in it. Would the issue be fixed if I would make the video mute or something?(if this is possible)

otherwise I need another video hosting website but which??


----------



## himeki (Jan 6, 2016)

Ah, Keitara, since you were playing music in the background it's probably copyrighted >.< Maybe change it to some royalty free tracks in the background?


----------



## Keitara (Jan 6, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, Keitara, since you were playing music in the background it's probably copyrighted >.< Maybe change it to some royalty free tracks in the background?



how can I do that misses evvie ;o;


----------



## himeki (Jan 6, 2016)

Keitara said:


> how can I do that misses evvie ;o;



AHHH you'd usually use moviemaker but the file time won't work you'd said...
I think you can get .flv to .mp4 converters online ^o^
After that....it's probably best if I explain when you're doing it on screen lol since I can't access the software right now LOL


----------



## Keitara (Jan 7, 2016)

i just wanted to give an update about the teaching video:

I found the exact music which has to be removed in order to watch it freely. 
(funnily it says it's even blocked in Germany tho I am in Germany lol)

I will work on it tomorrow in the evening to get this finally right. After it's fixed, I will pm it to everyone to properly "close" the teaching stream!


----------



## Kit (Jan 7, 2016)

Another SAI user! I've been thinking of getting some custom brushes & stuff as well but this is a super nice list of what you can do with just the defaults!


----------



## Llust (Jan 8, 2016)

awh, the vids arent available for me //shot


----------



## Shadow Star (Jan 8, 2016)

*gasp* And I literally posted in another thread how I should learn to art! XD

Shame I missed the stream (should have gone to look here first when I wanted to draw instead of trying and raging. XD)

This is still a really cool thing you did and my gosh I'm going to watch the stream recording later on when I can sit at my computer with SAI and just try to draw something.^^


----------



## Keitara (Jan 9, 2016)

i uploaded a fixed version of the stream recording! It is mute and will be available for everyone!!
Unfortunately though, because of the converting and all, the quality went down hill ;-;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQy_lFJm93g <--------------

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kit said:


> Another SAI user! I've been thinking of getting some custom brushes & stuff as well but this is a super nice list of what you can do with just the defaults!


oh, I think it's actually pretty hard to find some good custom brushes which don't cost something. But in the end, I think A LOT is possible with just the defaults, and even more if you add custom textures to the brushes. 


Shadow Star said:


> *gasp* And I literally posted in another thread how I should learn to art! XD
> 
> Shame I missed the stream (should have gone to look here first when I wanted to draw instead of trying and raging. XD)
> 
> This is still a really cool thing you did and my gosh I'm going to watch the stream recording later on when I can sit at my computer with SAI and just try to draw something.^^


haha it's okay!! Thank you, I'm glad you like it  just keep practicing and never look back!!


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 9, 2016)

OMG! I am SO happy this was posted as a recording too! The time you did it live was something like 0400 for me (I cried a little!) !! 

You da best, Keitara!


----------



## himeki (Jan 9, 2016)

Keitara said:


> i uploaded a fixed version of the stream recording! It is mute and will be available for everyone!!
> Unfortunately though, because of the converting and all, the quality went down hill ;-;



thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you omggggg


----------



## reyy (Jan 9, 2016)

pp I'm a pro at sai [LMAO not really but I understand it enough] so this is cool for those who need help : 0
I might check it out myself l8r lmao


----------



## reyy (Jan 9, 2016)

pp I'm a pro at sai [LMAO not really but I understand it enough] so this is cool for those who need help : 0
I might check it out myself l8r lmao


----------



## Keitara (Jan 9, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> OMG! I am SO happy this was posted as a recording too! The time you did it live was something like 0400 for me (I cried a little!) !!
> 
> You da best, Keitara!


aww *wipes them tears* it's no problem at all!! I missed the beginning tho ;--; I'm so unreliable rip
Sorry that I couldn't make the time comfortable for everyone


MayorEvvie said:


> thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you omggggg


no problem xD but you can watch the original version, right? 


OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> pp I'm a pro at sai [LMAO not really but I understand it enough] so this is cool for those who need help : 0
> I might check it out myself l8r lmao


I'm not a pro either  I hope it will help you somehow!!


----------

